# Red tricolor, maybe?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little doe is from an oopsie litter.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, yay! That is lovely! Black eyes, so we're looking at ce or cch in some combination? I'd been wondering if ce would be an effective option for red tris.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Such a pretty thing she is.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmm, looks like it! that's what I might call it. A true tricolour would have three different colours though, like black, white and red ( I think). She just has red and a lighter red. I'd almost say she's a broken splashed maybe? Like this buck from Hemlock Stud, is also splashed. If you imagine him to have more white on him, he could look like your mouse (but he's just has a black base coat instead of red)


----------



## Rorschach (May 29, 2013)

I've had nearly _exactly_ the same colour on one of my splashed bucks.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The distinction between the piebald white spots and the creamy diluted red is what makes tri rather than splashed. And the distinction between piebald splashed and tri is subjective, based on the separation of colors into distinct splots. The three shades (orange, creme, and white) are all visible in the first photo, even though they're not entirely separated.

thammy: black/white/beige is a common "traditional" one, or black/white/mock-chocolate. Black/white/red doesn't work, as there is no gene that dilutes black to red (being opposite colors as far as mouse genetics go).


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very pretty moustress.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She is lovely! It's a great look. And I adore that splash from Hemlock!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That colour! Those markings! These mice are lovely.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

My doe is a tricolor because of the parts that are pure white; she's not a great tri because of the fuzziness of the colored patches. There is alt least two different shades of red. I'd love to see something like this with more concentrated patches of red and cream.

She's much prettier in person. I like all kinds of splashed and tris. I'm hoping the colors deepen as she grows to adulthood.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the red tris are my preference.I really like them but have yet to achieve a really defined 3 patches of colour.Selection for stronger colour does work though and I think you'll be the one to produce a good contrast moustress.When I used to take a pic of mine the colour wouldn't show up.Now they are much better.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah C: It's so much like mine; here's new pix of her and one litter-mate.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

She looks like a beautiful summer dessert. Some sort of fruit and vanilla cream. Really attractive doe!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; she looks like caramel swirl ice cream to me. She's still quite young, and I hope to breed her when she's full sized. I'm quite taken with her.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

SarahC, I forgot to say this before, but I can definitely see an improvement, in my opinion, of contrast from your previous red tri's! I remember those pictures. Although I think you mentioned the shading was a delicate thing before, so probably best appreciated in person.

Still not a tri-color convert, but I sure am, in the case of at least splashed reds, now, due to all three of those examples.  Beautiful mice. 
(I think I'm holding out for a 'calico cat' visual in a tri, still. :roll: Which would be based on some sort of red/cinnamon agouti bred as a broken, maybe?, if anything? Like SarahC's little un-splashed doe.)

Moustress, I am looking forward to seeing what she produces for you.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ha ha,  Like moustress I enjoy the experimental side of breeding.I haven't continued with cinnamon but is does look as though it could be a colour with potential.The cat colour would be the unachievable dream.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your ticked tri is much like a few of my agouti tricolors. I've had cinnamon, blue agouti, and chinchilla tris. Most of the time they are not possessed of such distinct patches as this one of yours. Red eyes to; very nice!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looking forward to seeing some pics of your next generations,don't think I've got anything interesting just the run of the mill tri.


----------

